# RATE this girl I had a Tinder date with the other night



## Amnesia (Jun 29, 2021)

I had nothing else going on that night and it was midnight and she hits me up, so I figure this is an easy free sex hangout so I invited her over, shes good enough for easy sex right? I fucking swear dude, shes like haggard face, from years of absuing makeup, dried acne face, horribly quality. Her body is VERY chunky flab, rolls when she is sitting. Like holy shit. I swear I am never assuming a girl has a non fat body unless she literally has a bikini pic showing everything so you can see


----------



## CupOfCoffee (Jun 29, 2021)

Pretty decent ngl


----------



## Ronnie Kray (Jun 29, 2021)

Guys will literally spend thousands of dollars on surgeries just to fuck this
Cruel world


----------



## .👽. (Jun 29, 2021)

did u fuck her tho?
but yea fat rolls are disgusting, shes frauding very well on the pics


----------



## volcelfatcel (Jun 29, 2021)

most women nowadays, she looks giga filter frauded and makeup frauded. Becky tbh decent tits but probably saggy as well since she frauds with pushup bras

men can look good right out of bed with zero makeup. Women need 70x different filters, pics, makeup and then they use those for dating apps.


----------



## Deleted member 4438 (Jun 29, 2021)

good enough for fucky fucky

Edit: looks like a tranny facially though, only third picture is good


----------



## Deleted member 13094 (Jun 29, 2021)

average


----------



## Amnesia (Jun 29, 2021)

Hopelessmofoker said:


> did u fuck her tho?
> but yea fat rolls are disgusting, shes frauding very well on the pics



yeah but i lost hardness like halfway thru so I got out my vibrator and just had that do the work cause I was checked out before the sex even started. She had a hairy asshole too.

She was like "i thought u were gunna be a catfish so I didnt prepare anything since I figured I'd be leaving after meeting u"

She was disgusting


----------



## StrangerDanger (Jun 29, 2021)

looksmatched in 2021


----------



## Zenturio (Jun 29, 2021)

volcelfatcel said:


> most women nowadays, she looks giga filter frauded and makeup frauded. Becky tbh decent tits but probably saggy as well since she frauds with pushup bras
> 
> men can look good right out of bed with zero makeup. Women need 70x different filters, pics, makeup and then they use those for dating apps.


men=chadlites+


----------



## volcelfatcel (Jun 29, 2021)

Zenturio said:


> men=chadlites+


good looking men mog good looking females back to the moon since they require zero makeup to look good. Good looking women need makeup.


----------



## looksmaxxer234 (Jun 29, 2021)

You can do better


----------



## .👽. (Jun 29, 2021)

Amnesia said:


> yeah but i lost hardness like halfway thru so I got out my vibrator and just had that do the work cause I was checked out before the sex even started. She had a hairy asshole too.
> 
> She was like "i thought u were gunna be a catfish so I didnt prepare anything since I figured I'd be leaving after meeting u"
> 
> She was disgusting


hair on women except on the face/head is disgusting.


----------



## ilyess (Jun 29, 2021)

Amnesia said:


> View attachment 1200218
> View attachment 1200219
> View attachment 1200220


MAMA!


----------



## Coffeex (Jun 29, 2021)

Looks like a MILF except the 3rd picture


----------



## volcelfatcel (Jun 29, 2021)

looksmaxxer234 said:


> You can do better


he can do better but the nigga has no instagram, just aspie selfie pics in his dating apps


----------



## Amnesia (Jun 29, 2021)

Hopelessmofoker said:


> did u fuck her tho?
> but yea fat rolls are disgusting,* shes frauding very well on the pics*



After she fell asleep i pull up the bumble app and look at her pics, and am looking at her comparing her face. I'm like THIS LOOKS LIKE A DIFF PERSON THE FRAUDING/FILTER/MAKEUP DIFFERENCE IS SO UNREAL


----------



## Wallenberg (Jun 29, 2021)

You can see she's shabby from the sitting pic


----------



## volcelfatcel (Jun 29, 2021)

Amnesia said:


> After she fell asleep i pull up the bumble app and look at her pics, and am looking at her comparing her face. I'm like THIS LOOKS LIKE A DIFF PERSON THE FRAUDING/FILTER/MAKEUP DIFFERENCE IS SO UNREAL


fat rolls  
why are women so fucking fat nowadays blows my mind how dedicated men are to improving their physiques and improving their eating while women just fucking rot and get fat


----------



## .👽. (Jun 29, 2021)

Amnesia said:


> After she fell asleep i pull up the bumble app and look at her pics, and am looking at her comparing her face. I'm like THIS LOOKS LIKE A DIFF PERSON THE FRAUDING/FILTER/MAKEUP DIFFERENCE IS SO UNREAL


you are too nice you should have kicked her out tbh especially after she said she planned to leave before she saw you


----------



## Amnesia (Jun 29, 2021)

Wallenberg said:


> You can see she's shabby from the sitting pic


yeah dude now I know, if a girl isnt showing off her great body then its cause she doesnt have one. A girl with a great body WILL show it off in at least one pic otherwise assume shes hiding rolls


----------



## Perma Virgin 666 (Jun 29, 2021)

Amnesia said:


> yeah but i lost hardness like halfway thru so I got out my vibrator and just had that do the work cause I was checked out before the sex even started. She had a hairy asshole too.
> 
> She was like "i thought u were gunna be a catfish so I didnt prepare anything since I figured I'd be leaving after meeting u"
> 
> She was disgusting


tell her that

also going by the pics it's hard to imagine she is uggo IRL. i can tell she got no tits but face wise? shouldn't be ugly tbh
femoids can't possibly fraud THAT much


----------



## Deleted member 13367 (Jun 29, 2021)

caged at the thought of you drilling this bitch with a vibrator


----------



## wristcel (Jun 29, 2021)

honestly not my type although still obviously fuckable.
But yeah, you can do 10x better than that


----------



## Amnesia (Jun 29, 2021)

Perma Virgin 666 said:


> tell her that
> 
> also going by the pics it's hard to imagine she is uggo IRL. i can tell she got no tits but face wise? shouldn't be ugly tbh
> femoids can't possibly fraud THAT much


naw she was UGLY and she looked more ethnic, in her pics she looks white with a little mix, in person she looked way more mexican. And her skin quality was shit, in the pics it looks smooth


----------



## gamma (Jun 29, 2021)

Well the pic are obviously edited lol 

But she's not bad, what's her ethnicity?


----------



## Latebloomer10 (Jun 29, 2021)

ugly af tbh


----------



## mogstar (Jun 29, 2021)

looksmaxxer234 said:


> You can do better


I will literally believe anything you say


----------



## Deleted member 10987 (Jun 29, 2021)

Amnesia said:


> I had nothing else going on that night and it was midnight and she hits me up, so I figure this is an easy free sex hangout so I invited her over, shes good enough for easy sex right? I fucking swear dude, shes like haggard face, from years of absuing makeup, dried acne face, horribly quality. Her body is VERY chunky flab, rolls when she is sitting. Like holy shit. I swear I am never assuming a girl has a non fat body unless she literally has a bikini pic showing everything so you can see
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Would


----------



## Latebloomer10 (Jun 29, 2021)

portuguesecel said:


> I will literally believe anything you say


submissive huh


----------



## Amnesia (Jun 29, 2021)

volcelfatcel said:


> good looking men mog good looking females back to the moon since they require zero makeup to look good. Good looking women need makeup.


shes the bitch i was referring to in the other thread about dating a personal trainer who was jacked and she didnt know if he was on steroids or not. After sex shes like looking at my balls and feeling them and she made a comment* "ur balls are so big, my ex's were a lot smaller, now I know he was using roids"*



gamma said:


> Well the pic are obviously edited lol
> 
> But she's not bad, what's her ethnicity?


according to her mexican/french/italian


----------



## BigJimsWornOutTires (Jun 29, 2021)

1.837 and that's being generous.


----------



## volcelfatcel (Jun 29, 2021)

Amnesia said:


> shes the bitch i was referring to in the other thread about dating a personal trainer who was jacked and she didnt know if he was on steroids or not. After sex shes like looking at my balls and feeling them and she made a comment* "ur balls are so big, my ex's were a lot smaller, now I know he was using roids"*


Jfl, women are so fucking stupid holy shit. Negative IQ Becky


----------



## gamma (Jun 29, 2021)

Amnesia said:


> according to her mexican/french/italian


Comisc race


----------



## volcelfatcel (Jun 29, 2021)

gamma said:


> Comisc race


I'm Mexican, French and Italian as well my nigga


----------



## muhammaddeen233 (Jun 29, 2021)

Amnesia said:


> I had nothing else going on that night and it was midnight and she hits me up, so I figure this is an easy free sex hangout so I invited her over, shes good enough for easy sex right? I fucking swear dude, shes like haggard face, from years of absuing makeup, dried acne face, horribly quality. Her body is VERY chunky flab, rolls when she is sitting. Like holy shit. I swear I am never assuming a girl has a non fat body unless she literally has a bikini pic showing everything so you can see
> 
> 
> 
> ...


4.5 psl with makeup 
for someone like you , would assume u can do way better , u mog her frauded state by 2 psl


----------



## sorrowfulsad (Jun 29, 2021)

what a disgusting whore that is
some lucky fella might marry her some day


----------



## wristcel (Jun 29, 2021)

this is the sort of shit you need - cute 16 year old Brit girl


----------



## Growth Plate (Jun 29, 2021)

Having gay sex with black men >>>


----------



## gamma (Jun 29, 2021)

Knight said:


> Having gay sex with black men >>>


----------



## Xangsane (Jun 29, 2021)

Women: require filters, makeup, correct fashion, hair, spandex on dating app photos
Men: invisible unless PSL 6+


----------



## volcelfatcel (Jun 29, 2021)

gamma said:


> View attachment 1200235


Mogs that currylet morrone


----------



## Growth Plate (Jun 29, 2021)

gamma said:


> View attachment 1200235


Gonna stimulate my prostate to this. ❤


----------



## gamma (Jun 29, 2021)

Knight said:


> Gonna stimulate my prostate to this. ❤


----------



## AlexAP (Jun 29, 2021)

How she looks like:




How her ONS looks like:




How her looksmatch looks like:


----------



## Growth Plate (Jun 29, 2021)

gamma said:


> View attachment 1200240


I miss him so fucking much. 😢


----------



## Xangsane (Jun 29, 2021)

AlexAP said:


> How she looks like:
> View attachment 1200236
> 
> How her ONS looks like:
> ...


Did she expect a relationship?


----------



## gamma (Jun 29, 2021)

AlexAP said:


> How she looks like:
> View attachment 1200236
> 
> How her ONS looks like:
> ...


Her frauded pics are kinda hot tho


----------



## ilyess (Jun 29, 2021)

Send her this link and dump
https://m.made-in-china.com/product...y-Treadmill-with-AC-7-HP-Motor-949396155.html
Please do it for the meme


----------



## AlexAP (Jun 29, 2021)

gamma said:


> Her frauded pics are kinda hot tho


I was talking about unfrauded looksmatch. And even her frauded pics are not on the same level as Amnesia. So, looksmatched guys don't have a chance with her on Tinder.


----------



## gamma (Jun 29, 2021)

AlexAP said:


> So, looksmatched guys don't have a chance with her on Tinder


Indeed that's why average men get nothing on Tinder
Average girls are fucking chads and chadlites


----------



## Lux (Jun 29, 2021)

Amnesia said:


> Her body is VERY chunky flab, rolls when she is sitting


I mean everybody has a bit of flab when you sit right?


----------



## Xangsane (Jun 29, 2021)

gamma said:


> Indeed that's why average men get nothing on Tinder
> Average girls are fucking chads and chadlites


But can average girls LTR chads?
I've seen so many of them desperately try to lock them into an LTR, and when the Chad dumps her, she goes "waaa waaaa I hate men"


----------



## gamma (Jun 29, 2021)

Xangsane said:


> But can average girls LTR chads?
> I've seen so many of them desperately try to lock them into an LTR, and when the Chad dumps her, she goes "waaa waaaa I hate men"


No


----------



## Deleted member 13076 (Jun 29, 2021)

That ain't a girl bro


----------



## Amnesia (Jun 29, 2021)

Niko said:


> I mean everybody has a bit of flab when you sit right?



this legit was her body


----------



## AlexAP (Jun 29, 2021)

Amnesia said:


> this legit was her body


Wtf she was frauding 5 BMI levels.


----------



## Xangsane (Jun 29, 2021)

gamma said:


> No


Who can average (psl4) girls LTR? Normies?


----------



## Amnesia (Jun 29, 2021)

AlexAP said:


> Wtf she was frauding 5 BMI levels.


It was honestly shocking how different she looked and how much she was able to fraud


----------



## gamma (Jun 29, 2021)

Xangsane said:


> Who can average (psl4) girls LTR? Normies?


Htn and maybe an aspie chadlite


----------



## Beetlejuice (Jun 29, 2021)

it is over


----------



## gamma (Jun 29, 2021)

Amnesia said:


> It was honestly shocking how different she looked and how much she was able to fraud


A lot of girls use old pics when they were slim


----------



## wristcel (Jun 29, 2021)

Amnesia said:


> It was honestly shocking how different she looked and how much she was able to fraud


it's unreal how much they can fraud.
I never realised how extreme it could be until about a month back I saw what looked like a hot 21 year old girl in the 'people you may know' link on my facebook profile.
I clicked on this girls pic to reveal that it was in fact the land-lady of my local pub who is about 45 and HIDEOUS! Like, legitimately ugly and not only by PSL standards! 
I was completely shook.
A new respect for frauding

But the 2 bitches I keep posting i've seen in real life and they look the same as their pics and stuff






Only 16 and 17/18 though, so makes sense they need to fraud less I guess.


----------



## Xangsane (Jun 29, 2021)

gamma said:


> Htn and maybe an aspie chadlite


Would a high tier becky be classed as a normie?
She is currently speaking to a non-NT low tier chad who seems to like her.
She is my sister's best friend who often comes over to my house.


----------



## gamma (Jun 29, 2021)

Xangsane said:


> Would a high tier becky be classed as a normie?


No htb is above normie


----------



## Xangsane (Jun 29, 2021)

gamma said:


> No htb is above normie


OK, but in theory, would htb and low tier (non NT) chad work?


----------



## Amnesia (Jun 29, 2021)

wristcel said:


> it's unreal how much they can fraud.
> I never realised how extreme it could be until about a month back I saw what looked like a hot 21 year old girl in the 'people you may know' link on my facebook profile.
> I clicked on this girls pic to reveal that it was in fact the land-lady of my local pub who is about 45 and HIDEOUS! Like, legitimately ugly and not only by PSL standards!
> I was completely shook.
> ...


Girls drop off a cliff after 17 

@personalityinkwell is Unironically right about a lot of his posts.
Without a doubt age of consent at 18 is total BS and women prime is 13 to 16


----------



## gamma (Jun 29, 2021)

Xangsane said:


> OK, but in theory, would htb and low tier (non NT) chad work?


It could work
Who knows


----------



## goat2x (Jun 29, 2021)

Mogs literally every single cucks 'slay' who commented here

oh its not even abigdeal most of them havent even seen a female in years


----------



## Dark Latino (Jun 29, 2021)

She does not look that bad ...


----------



## Xangsane (Jun 29, 2021)

gamma said:


> It could work
> Who knows


I meant usually...


----------



## wristcel (Jun 29, 2021)

Amnesia said:


> Girls drop off a cliff after 17
> 
> @personalityinkwell is Unironically right about a lot of his posts.
> Without a doubt age of consent at 18 is total BS and women prime is 13 to 16


age of consent is 16 here. And we don't have age gap laws.

Unfortunately I don't have your good looks so can't really exploit it lol

Best I done was a 17 year old and fairly cute (i'm your age btw lol)


----------



## tyronelite (Jun 29, 2021)

Amnesia why do you hate yourself


----------



## TITUS (Jun 29, 2021)

I'd fuck her too in a hearbeat.


----------



## Deleted member 10987 (Jun 29, 2021)

wristcel said:


> this is the sort of shit you need - cute 16 year old Brit girl
> 
> View attachment 1200232


Perfect


----------



## TITUS (Jun 29, 2021)

Amnesia said:


> yeah but i lost hardness like halfway thru so I got out my vibrator and just had that do the work cause I was checked out before the sex even started. She had a hairy asshole too.
> 
> She was like "i thought u were gunna be a catfish so I didnt prepare anything since I figured I'd be leaving after meeting u"
> 
> She was disgusting


At this point you are like a human vibrator. Is it worthed? Shouldn't you be trying to advance in life somehow?


wristcel said:


> it's unreal how much they can fraud.
> I never realised how extreme it could be until about a month back I saw what looked like a hot 21 year old girl in the 'people you may know' link on my facebook profile.
> I clicked on this girls pic to reveal that it was in fact the land-lady of my local pub who is about 45 and HIDEOUS! Like, legitimately ugly and not only by PSL standards!
> I was completely shook.
> ...


I never do whores for this reason, you search them up, and all the pictures are fakes and they are 30 years older than the bio and 30kilos fatter. I derive from this that all women are whores.


----------



## Deleted member 10987 (Jun 29, 2021)

volcelfatcel said:


> good looking men mog good looking females back to the moon since they require zero makeup to look good. Good looking women need makeup.


GL women need just a little but makeup 
Its Elite men that are gigamog Elite females 
GL women mog GL males tbh


----------



## Zias (Jun 29, 2021)

WHY DID YOU FUCK HER YOU FUCKING RETARD
She deceived you hard and you still gave her the cock, youre a loser amnesia


----------



## OOGABOOGA (Jun 29, 2021)

Asking again: why do you still live in California? You work remotely, have no local status or social life, make good money, and like low body fat girls. Move to EE nigga. There you’ll be richer and get girls you are more into with less effort


----------



## Deleted member 6531 (Jun 29, 2021)

Amnesia can get 5x hotter girls than this if he simply was NT had a big social circle and an instagram account.

He puts low effort into tinder and tinder is filled with low quality sluts anyways, ofc he isn't gonna find his looksmatches on there 

Every amnesia tinder thread just reaffirms my belief that tinder is garbage and that having a social circle and Instagram account is the key for success with women once you're good looking.

Not uploading selfies on tinder


----------



## bwrauycnee (Jun 30, 2021)

Amnesia said:


> yeah but i lost hardness like halfway thru so I got out my vibrator and just had that do the work cause I was checked out before the sex even started. She had a hairy asshole too.
> 
> She was like "i thought u were gunna be a catfish so I didnt prepare anything since I figured I'd be leaving after meeting u"
> 
> She was disgusting


So much lack of self awareness that she doesn’t know that she is the Catfish


----------



## DomOrDeath (Jun 30, 2021)

Amnesia said:


> yeah but i lost hardness like halfway thru so I got out my vibrator and just had that do the work cause I was checked out before the sex even started. She had a hairy asshole too.
> 
> She was like "i thought u were gunna be a catfish so I didnt prepare anything since I figured I'd be leaving after meeting u"
> 
> She was disgusting


You are a degenerate fuck for sticking your rod in cum dumpsters like her. You will end up with no kids and spend a miserable old days if u keep doing this jfl


----------



## TheEndHasNoEnd (Jun 30, 2021)

Bro shes my cousin
im sending her this thread


----------



## DomOrDeath (Jun 30, 2021)

TheEndHasNoEnd said:


> Bro shes my cousin
> im sending her this thread


Do it bro


----------



## zeke714 (Jun 30, 2021)

Amnesia said:


> I had nothing else going on that night and it was midnight and she hits me up, so I figure this is an easy free sex hangout so I invited her over, shes good enough for easy sex right? I fucking swear dude, shes like haggard face, from years of absuing makeup, dried acne face, horribly quality. Her body is VERY chunky flab, rolls when she is sitting. Like holy shit. I swear I am never assuming a girl has a non fat body unless she literally has a bikini pic showing everything so you can see
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Damn she looks alright


----------



## fogdart (Jun 30, 2021)

Amnesia said:


> naw she was UGLY and she looked more ethnic, in her pics she looks white with a little mix, in person she looked way more mexican. And her skin quality was shit, in the pics it looks smooth


Just fraud your way into fucking a chad theory.


----------



## tyronelite (Jun 30, 2021)

Amnesia you need to start vetting these chicks & meet with em at bar or something before inviting em over..


----------



## gamma (Jun 30, 2021)

tyronelite said:


> Amnesia you need to start vetting these chicks & meet with em at bar or something before inviting em over..


He should just start rejecting girls that fraud, treating them bad and crushing their ego


----------



## tyronelite (Jun 30, 2021)

gamma said:


> He should just start rejecting girls that fraud, treating them bad and crushing their ego


Thats lame shit.. crush their ego for what? It's technically his fault for not vetting her properly & not seeing her real self.

That's why you facetime or meet them out real quick before you invite em over.


----------



## Deleted member 9568 (Jun 30, 2021)

volcelfatcel said:


> fat rolls
> why are women so fucking fat nowadays blows my mind how dedicated men are to improving their physiques and improving their eating while women just fucking rot and get fat


honestly doesn¨t surprise me? Anyone that has an insta and follow some foids know that 80% of their stories are eating at resturants or sugary foods, crazy how much they can get away with. Meanwhile the chads(from Irl that i know) post at best some food once in a while they buy from a street food stance jfl


----------



## oldcell (Jun 30, 2021)

Females need short and pronounced midface to be universally attractive

Also zygos

This girl is like, dunno up to 3.8- 4 pls? decent for ons


----------



## oldcelloser (Jul 8, 2021)

Amnesia said:


> I had nothing else going on that night and it was midnight and she hits me up, so I figure this is an easy free sex hangout so I invited her over, shes good enough for easy sex right? I fucking swear dude, shes like haggard face, from years of absuing makeup, dried acne face, horribly quality. Her body is VERY chunky flab, rolls when she is sitting. Like holy shit. I swear I am never assuming a girl has a non fat body unless she literally has a bikini pic showing everything so you can see
> 
> 
> 
> ...


average, as usual; more proof of insane hypergamy where Chads get average foids after jester maxxing


----------



## mulattomaxxer (Jul 8, 2021)

Frauding becky, low tier becky without make-up on. Makeup needs banning tbh, women look better without makeup.


----------



## Deleted member 11675 (Jul 8, 2021)

wristcel said:


> age of consent is 16 here. And we don't have age gap laws.
> 
> Unfortunately I don't have your good looks so can't really exploit it lol
> 
> Best I done was a 17 year old and fairly cute (i'm your age btw lol)


I should move to Europe


----------



## Sal (Jul 9, 2021)

volcelfatcel said:


> good looking men mog good looking females back to the moon since they require zero makeup to look good. Good looking women need makeup.


I see you quoted looksmaxations 4:65


----------



## Mouthbreath (Jul 9, 2021)

Zias said:


> WHY DID YOU FUCK HER YOU FUCKING RETARD
> She deceived you hard and you still gave her the cock, youre a loser amnesia


this

how can you be so gl and have girls do everything for you but still have such a loser mindset

he literally bought a fucking vibrator for her and her fat body, @Amnesia is basically a prostitute offering his good looks and sex for the thots on tinder or wherever he finds them.


----------



## Amnesia (Jul 9, 2021)

Mouthbreath said:


> this
> 
> how can you be so gl a*nd have girls do everything for you *but still have such a loser mindset
> 
> he literally bought a fucking vibrator for her and her fat body, @Amnesia is basically a prostitute offering his good looks and sex for the thots on tinder or wherever he finds them.



uhh what? I get rejected all the time and women give me shit and stuff all the time. I used a vibrator cause I just wasnt into her i thought she was going to be way hotter.


----------



## Tallooksmaxxer (Jun 20, 2022)

Amnesia said:


> Girls drop off a cliff after 17
> 
> @personalityinkwell is Unironically right about a lot of his posts.
> Without a doubt age of consent at 18 is total BS and women prime is 13 to 16


based?


----------



## fucclife (Jun 20, 2022)

volcelfatcel said:


> fat rolls
> why are women so fucking fat nowadays blows my mind how dedicated men are to improving their physiques and improving their eating while women just fucking rot and get fat


physiologically its way easier for a man to improve his body. we have t. they have estrogen. its harder for them to lose fat


----------



## ConspiracyTheory (Jun 20, 2022)

Get off Tinder broski. 
Even full body bikini pics are not safe because they can be edited from land whale to VS model.
Get out and meet girls irl so you can see them in real time 3D. 
You’re so good looking they will come to you.


----------



## DoctorLooksmax (Jun 20, 2022)

JFL at this world when a literal giga chad slays this 😂


----------



## DoctorLooksmax (Jun 20, 2022)

ConspiracyTheory said:


> Get off Tinder broski.
> Even full body bikini pics are not safe because they can be edited from land whale to VS model.
> Get out and meet girls irl so you can see them in real time 3D.
> You’re so good looking they will come to you.





ConspiracyTheory said:


> Get off Tinder broski.
> Even full body bikini pics are not safe because they can be edited from land whale to VS model.
> Get out and meet girls irl so you can see them in real time 3D.
> You’re so good looking they will come to you.


I had a tinder date recently where I met a girl who had a really nice body in full bikini pics- beach Candids as well not mirror selfies so I figured they couldn’t be frauded.

Her face was busted and I could tell that but didn’t mind cos I thought body was hot- met her irl and she’d gained 20kg since the pics and looked awful- face was also awful but i already knew that so can’t complain


----------



## OldRooster (Jun 20, 2022)

impossible to rate since pics are filtermaxxed. If you are looking for it, and you should be, you can see the red flags of a fattie, Predominately headshots. The one body shot she has is clearly contrived, a baggy top, her upper arm is covered, the one thigh you can see is lifted so as not to reveal her fat thigh. 

but tbh, it is very unusual for a woman that that has defined platysma muscles in her neck to be that fat. I can only guess that she had neck liposuction.


----------

